# Помогите, пожалуйста, найти легкие минусовки для аккордиона



## FISH1 (4 Сен 2011)

Помогите мне выбрать минусовки полегче, пожалуйста, но чтоб понравились публике. Я закончил муз. школу 10 лет назад, так что многое забыл, и сразу сложные композиции читать по нотам тяжело, но очень хочу играть на аккордионе в кафе под минусовку (я думаю, что клиентам понравиться), просто я там работаю музыкантом.


----------

